# Meal worms shipped to house?



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

Long story short cant get out of bed for more then to get to the bathroom so cant go out to get any.Anyone know of anywhere i can get live insects shipped to my house? im in calgary. so hopefully somehwere canadian


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

There are tons of places to do that, google search for someone in your area. Idk if prices are dif in canada but i get 1000 for $8 american


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm paying 20.00 for 1,000 and I have to pick up in person,
Where do you get yours for 8.00 and how much to ship?
Do you have any loss from dead ones?
Sorry ,but 8.00 sounds better to me.
Diane


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I've seen Bug Order recommended on a couple of herp sites before: http://www.bugorder.com/ Looks like from there website they are located near Edmonton, so at least they are in the same province. I've never used them, since I'm in the US so couldn't possibly comment on their service or insects. Might be something for you to look into though.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Not sure if they ship to Canada http://vita-mealie.weebly.com/index.html
Awesome mealies raised the right way, just bought another 3,000 a few weeks back.


----------



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

I know this is slightly off topic but about how many come in a container at Petco/Petsmart and how much are they?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

They have different sizes, 50, 100 & 500 I believe. I purchased a 500 count a while back for $7 from Petco.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

For those in the US, Sunshine Mealworms (http://www.sunshinemealworms.com/) is a great source for feeders. I've been through their whole (HUGE) facility and are clean, organized, and have really healthy feeders.


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

Are they really a ‘no maintenance’ live food, i.e., just pop them in the refrigerator and take out a few at a time as I need them? How long do they ‘store’?

I'm a ways out from civilization, so it's often easier and cheaper to order stuff. Sunshine Mealworms sounds like a trusted place. Does the 'size' make much difference? I'm thinking maybe a 100 can of the medium. I only have Sophie, so don't need like hundreds and hundreds. It would take forever to feed her 500 as treats.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Mealworms are about as low maintenance as live feeders get. They'll last a good long time in the fridge, months, if you need to. I'd recommend taking them out every week or two, let them warm up, and feed them some veggies. I'd leave em out for about a day then you can toss them back in the fridge.

The size doesn't matter too much. If you get a smaller size, they'll technically last longer as they still have more shed cycles to go through before they pupate. A cup of 100 would probably work well for just one hedgie.


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

This may sound silly, but how does one 'feed' mealworms? Do I just like dump them on plate with some sliced or diced [ ? insert vegetable here ? ] every couple of weeks and then pack 'em back up the next day? Or just leave them in the container with [ ? some food ?] and just let it sit out for a day every couple of weeks?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Usually they come in little cups of wheat bran, and you just chop up a small amount of a vegetable and toss it in with them.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

You don't even really have to cut it up. We have a container of 100 from PetCo which came out to 160 - I counted while sorting out the dead ones/skins, and I chose to move them into dry oatmeal instead of the bran. Of course, Archimedes hasn't eaten any yet, but we're still trying! Every week or two we'll take the container out and leave it on the counter with a baby carrot inside, and when we take the carrot out before putting it back in the fridge the following day, it's just a little stump bit with lots of spots that were chewed away. You're not supposed to leave vegetables in the container while it's in the fridge, or it'll cause everything to get moldy. The oatmeal or bran serves as food for them as well, but it's dry and also serves as bedding. The best things to give them are pieces of apple or carrot, which give them moisture when they eat it, but aren't so moist that they get the bran/oatmeal damp. Occasionally there will be shed skins in there, and occasionally some are dead; if they're black or partway black, you should just throw those out.


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

Well, it looks like Sophie is getting mealies after all. I see everybody talking about them, but I'll have to draw the line somewhere on her being spoiled with every little thing that she could possibly want. The first places that I had found, you have to buy an insane number. As long as they last, I guess I could pick them up at a pet store during a foray into The Big City after all, but I'll probably order them because the source is recommended.

Good to know about taking the carrot or apple slice out; just using it for a day every week or two.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

gogrnny1955 said:


> I'm paying 20.00 for 1,000 and I have to pick up in person,
> Where do you get yours for 8.00 and how much to ship?
> Do you have any loss from dead ones?
> Sorry ,but 8.00 sounds better to me.
> Diane


I go to reptile shows and the bug/rodent vendors go to them. Idk if the guy i like to use has a website. He uses the bame komodo and google search has tons of komodo companies. I will look into it, 20 seems really high to me

Mox: anytime i bought those from petco or petsmart they have under what they say


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah, I think we discussed that in a thread a while ago. I'm just going on one experience, but we got close to twice as many as the container was supposed to have - and that's not counting the handful of dead ones.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

i worked at a petco for 3 years (though it was like 10 years ago). our worms were terrible, i used to go to another petstore to get them for myself. though we live on opposite ends of the country so worm quality is most likely different.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

yesh just looked shipping is so expensive. for 20 dollars of mealies. its gunna cost 30 dollars to ship.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

jerseymike1126 said:


> i worked at a petco for 3 years (though it was like 10 years ago). our worms were terrible, i used to go to another petstore to get them for myself. though we live on opposite ends of the country so worm quality is most likely different.


Yeah, they also might have improved their stock or handling methods or whatever since then. Since a container of 100 from PetCo is around 2 bucks (I think we paid around 2.30-something total?), for someone with one hedgehog, and therefore not buying in bulk, I think the store is the best place to try first.

We almost ordered some from Fluker's - I've heard it suggested (including from my breeder) and the prices are pretty good as far as ordering online goes. So for those who can't go to a store for them for whatever reason, that's an option to consider. http://www.flukerfarms.com/mealworms.aspx


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mox: not around here, they still bad.

To quillo's owner: i would search around for best deal and raise mealies after that. Really easy to grow your own. I havent bought any in a year and give lots away to friends


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

I plan on growing my own i order some from supercricket in sask.and my boyfriends going to get me bedding and some containers today.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Bedding? I grind up oats for bedding and keep them in plastic critter keepers. Use potatoes for hydration. I find tuberwear keeps in humidity and mold grows


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

This is good link for the topic: http://mealwormstore.com/raising_mealworms.php


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

by bedding i mean wheat bran and with the cricket keep i was reading to use shallow bins ? arnt cricket keepers deep?


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah lots of extra room. I just found mold anytime i used tubberwear or something shallow and poorly ventalated. I have tons of plastic critter keepers so i use them. The site i linked recommends plastic show boxes with air holes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

when you started growing your own mealworms. how many did you need to start out to ensure that they sustain themselves?


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

if you are getting an order of 1000 you will have plenty of beetles just don't refrigerate the worms. you will have TONS of beetles trust me. i have bred worms with as little as a dozen beetles and sometimes with dozens. the more beetles you have the more worms you should get. you will have too many mealies before you know it!  

just make sure you remove the beetles from the bedding every week to prevent them from eating the eggs, for some reason some people forget this step


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

awsome thanks  i hope i have tons of mealies!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Feel free to msg me with any questions. Always glad to help


----------

